# Nelsons Chicken Recipe and Pit-tatoes Help



## c14james35

Hey everyone, nelsons chicken  is a fund raiser company in Indiana. They make great chicken and these awesome small russet potatoes about one to two inches in diameter. Anyway, I was looking online to try and find the recipe for them and have not had much luck. Anyone know the recipe or anything about it.


----------



## [email protected]

Are you looking for the recipe for the potatoes or the chicken? I know a few people who've work for them in the past and they've said the seasoning for the chicken has many ingredients. 

To be honest. I'm not a fan. Actually my work is about to use them tomorrow to serve chicken for about 1000 people, and I doubt I'll even eat any.

There are many other rubs out there that to me are much better than what they are doing. I have people over pretty often to eat my bbq chicken, and they all say it's better than Nelson's.


----------



## daveomak

[email protected] said:


> Are you looking for the recipe for the potatoes or the chicken? I know a few people who've work for them in the past and they've said the seasoning for the chicken has many ingredients.
> 
> To be honest. I'm not a fan. Actually my work is about to use them tomorrow to serve chicken for about 1000 people, and I doubt I'll even eat any.
> 
> There are many other rubs out there that to me are much better than what they are doing. I have people over pretty often to eat my bbq chicken, and they all say it's better than Nelson's.





Well..........  time to pass on your chicken recipe to the folks here.......


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Not familiar with Nelson's , but I too want your recipe , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stan


----------



## c14james35

Chicken and the potatoes..... More so for the potatoes though! Sorry it took so long to get back on here havn't had to much time.


----------



## [email protected]

I do my whole chickens 2 ways. 

1. EVOO and Bad Byron's Butt Rub
2. EVOO and fresh garlic, onion powder, italian seasoning, salt, pepper, cayenne. 

Seasoning both on and under the skin. Hickory and apple wood. 

Never had complaints. 

For the potatoes I would just oil the skins and season with SPOG.


----------



## micirn

Basically I think the Nelson's recipe is a variation of the time honored Cornell Chicken recipe which is: 2 cups vinegar (I use cider vinegar) 1 cup vegetable oil, 3 tbl spoons of coarse salt, 1 tablespoon poultry season, pepper to taste, 1 egg Blend everything in a blender and marinate chicken for 12 hours or more. Grill with skin side down to begin with. If outside is browned before meat is completely done then move to indirect grilling. I have also roasted it in the oven at 450 degrees and it is pretty good. You can adjust the salt to your taste and add other seasonings if desired


----------



## cat

Are you still looking for the Nelson's recipe? 

My Mom got this from the original cook before it went "commercial"  many years ago.  It's what I still use today.

The key is to keep dipping it, because the grills they use commercially actually cycle the meat and potatoes (and now sometimes pork chops) in and out of a huge vat of the liquid.

And yes, I do use the  "Accent" (MSG).  We make it so rarely that I'm not worried about it.

I've never tried it with potatoes, though.

 
GOLDEN CHICKEN BBQ SAUCE

1/2 c margarine

1/2 c butter

1 c cider vinegar

1 Tbsp salt

2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce

1 Tbsp “Accent” flavor enhancer

1/2 tsp pepper

Makes enough for about 3 small chickens.  If you boil chicken pieces briefly, the fat is less likely to catch fire on the grill.

Heat margarine and butter in saucepan until melted.  Add rest of ingredients and stir well.

The key to flavoring the meat well is to dip the pieces into the sauce as it is grilled, instead of brushing it on.  Dip frequently.  Do NOT dip when chicken is nearly done because of the raw chicken juices left in the sauce.  Make sure it's fully heated/cooked after the last dip, to burn off any leftover raw juices.

*May marinate for a few hours or overnight to enhance taste

*May experiment with ingredients to your tastes, adding liquid hickory smoke, Tabasco sauce, herbs, etc.


----------



## c14james35

Thanks, I will have to try it out. I want it more so for the potatoes they are pretty good if you have not had them.


----------

